# LoveShack.org anybody?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I just went over to LoveShack.org and read a few threads posted by AP's. It was mostly a bunch of insecure sounding, young sounding, girls being totally unaware they were constantly being gas lighted by their Married Men.

I was wondering if anyone tried to find their husband's AP by going to LoveShack and reading threads and putting things together.

I also noticed that not one married man, when exposed, left their wife. (I understand this is skewed because of the reason FOR the forum).

Anyway, it was pretty pathetic forum about OM/OW. gives some insight into the OW.


----------



## r0r0bin (Jul 13, 2013)

I do not like this subsection on the forum. Disgusting


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

More than 1/2 the posts on that forum are from "member" trying to keep the site alive. Let it die!!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Love, like most other areas of life, are filled with scam artist. It's really not that much different than found in the financial sector, contractors praying on senior citizens, etc. Its always and always will be, "Buyer Beware".


----------



## Hermione (Dec 13, 2012)

That forum has changed greatly. A lot of long term posters who were betrayed spouses were banned. And the sun forum for OW has some OW
on there who are not remotely truthful about their situations. But they are in other places. The Internet has a long memory. LOL 

It used to be a different place- although I admit, the first reason I ever visited was upon advice of my therapist. She said I would be able to see how dysfunctional some OW and OM were- and it would help me place the OW in the proper position in my head.

She was correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I found it like a middle school playground full of girls with crushes on their teachers.

It read as pathetic and sad but I did enjoy some of the threads.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The doc cool crowd moved there after doc closed.


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm actually a BS from over there (been lurking here for a bit). A poster here, cancuckprincess, posts over there quite often... and she's an OW. I was very surprised to find her here, on a marriage recovery site!


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

They are not nearly as bad as surviving infidelity, as far as being allowed to give good solid proper advice---but their moderators, do keep a close eye, and crack down if they don't think the tone of one's words are proper

Sometimes you just have to tell it like it is---it may be harsh---but this whole situation is very real and very harsh----lives are being torn asunder, even to the point where some do consider suicide

Both the cheater and the betrayed---need to be given a good honest review of their situation, and how to deal with it---sometimes the review or the method of solving the problem might not be very nice---but lets admit it, it is what it is, and it needs to be dealt with


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

jnj express said:


> They are not nearly as bad as surviving infidelity, as far as being allowed to give good solid proper advice---but their moderators, do keep a close eye, and crack down if they don't think the tone of one's words are proper
> 
> Sometimes you just have to tell it like it is---it may be harsh---but this whole situation is very real and very harsh----lives are being torn asunder, even to the point where some do consider suicide
> 
> Both the cheater and the betrayed---need to be given a good honest review of their situation, and how to deal with it---sometimes the review or the method of solving the problem might not be very nice---but lets admit it, it is what it is, and it needs to be dealt with


 
That site is run by a Russian guy.Who at least the last time i got the info was operating his scam´s from Canada

Do care to take a guess who that might be???


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What scam is going on here? It's free to interact on that board although I see that you can buy a membership. IT did seem for a while it was not moving that fast.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't understand. The stories aren't real? Above it says canuckprincess posts there.


----------



## Hermione (Dec 13, 2012)

Rugs said:


> I don't understand. The stories aren't real? Above it says canuckprincess posts there.


Some of the stories are real. 

And some of the stories- especially some of the OW who have multiple identities and stories, are not. There is one OW over there who posts as "herself" and also as her married man/might be husband now. Among other personalities. 

You learn who is who pretty quickly. The owner hasn't been heard from in months. There's one good moderator, the other is a former wayward who is not a nice person. 

It's definitely where the ******* crowd migrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> What scam is going on here? It's free to interact on that board although I see that you can buy a membership. IT did seem for a while it was not moving that fast.



The scam is more directed at the betrayed husband´s ,rather
then WW. Spend some time there and you will realize ONE thing quickly. On the JFO side ,any thing goes and i mean any thing goes. But WW section* " a part from JNJ EXpress post

They are not nearly as bad as surviving infidelity, as far as being allowed to give good solid proper advice---but their moderators, do keep a close eye, and crack down if they don't think the tone of one's words are proper"*

And by crack down,he mean´s 99 time´s out of hundred you
get banned.You noticed that when you log in the next time...

From there registration page
User Agreement:

By registering with (SI.com) I agree to the guidelines as specified by SI.com. I understand that as a registered member of SI.com I am subject to these rules and* violation of these rules will result in immediate cancellation of my account.* 
Little over board,don´t you think??

*I also understand that my account could be terminated at any time by SI.com for any or no reason.*

That par for no reason,ask you´re self WHY???
What "no profit" organization does that??
And that happen´s a lot

One of the scam´s is getting people to donate.And here is one of the reason´s it´s more directed at husband´s.

Don´t kid you´re self,the donations are HUGE.And considering
most of it is run by "volunteers" There is not much of an effort
that has to be put in from owner and the Nobel piece prizewinner three time´s in a row..
and these day´s there are so called "upgrade´s" of you´re
account´s.Because once again the server cost is so HUGE

And there is another thing that i haven't yet been able to prove 110% but it involves blackmail.I´m going to stop here
before my emotion´s get´s the best of me,and get´s me banned... But that site was the first one i went to for support

And being there and getting the ****ty advice,and thus prolonged my misery is another huge reason i chose not to be so diplomatic at times..Some poster´s here will i´m sure understand what i mean...


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I went there once and read some posts. I bet the OW in my marriage posts there but I cannot handle most of the things said there. They act like it is natural to be the OW. 

I do go to SI some but have not posted in awhile. When I first signed up I got an email that said my user name/domain was banned - ??? I had never signed up there before so I used a different email addy and was accepted, same domain I assume or at least I used the same computer bother times.

I am sorry cheating is wrong and I don't care how anyone tries to justify it, wrong. Leave your spouse before you cheat - it is that easy.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

pollywog said:


> I went there once and read some posts. I bet the OW in my marriage posts there but I cannot handle most of the things said there. They act like it is natural to be the OW.
> 
> I do go to SI some but have not posted in awhile. When I first signed up I got an* email that said my user name/domain was banned -* ??? I had never signed up there before so I used a different email addy and was accepted, same domain I assume or at least I used the same computer bother times.
> 
> I am sorry cheating is wrong and I don't care how anyone tries to justify it, wrong. Leave your spouse before you cheat - it is that easy.


They use some form of a personal database and email-Ip address,verification system before they allow new user´s
there personal database is highly illegal to have it and use it.
These day´s even Google has to have you´re permission to even store a cookie on you´re computer.Just to give you an idea..


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Are any of you familiar with the ENotAlone forum? If so, how does it compare to LoveShack?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

hellosp said:


> I'm actually a BS from over there (been lurking here for a bit). A poster here, cancuckprincess, posts over there quite often... and she's an OW. I was very surprised to find her here, on a marriage recovery site!


And the BW is here on this site too. She let me know what the real deal is with that canuckprincess.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

jnj express said:


> They are not nearly as bad as surviving infidelity, as far as being allowed to give good solid proper advice---but their moderators, do keep a close eye, and crack down if they don't think the tone of one's words are proper


Its been 3 years and I'm still banned from there. I don't remember what I even said anymore but I was probably right lol.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

Uptown said:


> Are any of you familiar with the ENotAlone forum? If so, how does it compare to LoveShack?


There are a bunch of young'uns there, seems to be mainly 20s and not many married (bf/gf stuff). The Infidelity section doesn't get much action. 

I'd say better than Love IMO. Less trolls.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been posting there for a long time. Generally, I post here when I'm feeling serious, and over there when I just feel like screwing around. Hence the fact I haven't been banned here (yet), and have about two dozen infractions over there.

Some of the OW sound like women who understand that they've f*cked up and just want to extract themselves from the situation (which is very simple to do if not necessarily easy), but the majority strike me as sociopathic to varying degrees.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> And the BW is here on this site too. She let me know what the real deal is with that canuckprincess.


I'm afraid you only know 1/3 of "the real deal". Yes I am a former bs, but you already knew that since you seem to know me oh so well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

jnj express said:


> They are not nearly as bad as surviving infidelity, as far as being allowed to give good solid proper advice---but their moderators, do keep a close eye, and crack down if they don't think the tone of one's words are proper
> 
> Sometimes you just have to tell it like it is---it may be harsh---but this whole situation is very real and very harsh----lives are being torn asunder, even to the point where some do consider suicide
> 
> Both the cheater and the betrayed---need to be given a good honest review of their situation, and how to deal with it---sometimes the review or the method of solving the problem might not be very nice---but lets admit it, it is what it is, and it needs to be dealt with


Ugh, I started out on SI because I noticed that my wayward was at least lurking there. They should rename that site howtobeagoodlittlecuckhold.com If I had to read another thread about some cheater's "needs" I woulda vomited.

Glad I found this place


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

canuckprincess said:


> I'm afraid you only know 1/3 of "the real deal". Yes I am a former bs, but you already knew that since you seem to know me oh so well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Question... Why do you post on this website? I understand that of course anyone can, but what exactly do you get out of this?

You're an OW who doesn't plan on getting out of the affair (as you've said on LS), nor are you trying to repair a marriage. 

So what exactly do you come on here for, considering most people on here are looking for marital help.

On another note...

"That side" of the website is just unfortunate to read. I also know that some OWs embellish their lives/relationships with MM on that website, as I have seen first hand.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I started out on loveshack.org, but I ended up hating that site. It's mostly young immature girls whining about their brief relationships with their boyfriends, and cheaters trying to rope others in on the act to make themselves feel better. 

I remember I would go way out of the way to type pages to BSs to let them know A) it's not all your fault, and B) everything is going to be ok... Only to have some scammer post an advertisement for voodoo magic websites or an OM/OW tell them how fun cheating is. 

In the end I ended up making a friend with an ex OW who left her bf for the OM, as he did the same, and had been left all the same after a few years in the affair. But when she came to my state and tried to guilt trip me into visiting her in the airport, I completely freaked out and was done with that place.

This place was a godsend! You may not like every bit of advice you get here, but the men and women posting really do try which is more than enough for the other places. And the Life After Divorce section is a really good place for anyone being cheated on to see how you're worrying over nothing. I mean if they're going to cheat and leave you they're going to cheat and leave you, but you're going to be alright in a year or two if it's all the same.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

hellosp said:


> Question... Why do you post on this website? I understand that of course anyone can, but what exactly do you get out of this?
> 
> You're an OW who doesn't plan on getting out of the affair (as you've said on LS), nor are you trying to repair a marriage.
> 
> ...


How do you know they embellish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

canuckprincess said:


> How do you know they embellish?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Through various reliable sources, that include direct links to said information. I don't post on LS anymore, though.

Now, would you please answer MY questions? Let's not evade them. I'm quite curious what an OW with no plans to change (according to you, at least) is doing over on this forum. Are you looking for insight into what a BS feels to better enhance your relationship? I'm just wondering...


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

hellosp said:


> Through various reliable sources, that include direct links to said information. I don't post on LS anymore, though.
> 
> Now, would you please answer MY questions? Let's not evade them. I'm quite curious what an OW with no plans to change (according to you, at least) is doing over on this forum. Are you looking for insight into what a BS feels to better enhance your relationship? I'm just wondering...


I come here and post for several reasons, first off I was a bs. So I do struggle with being the ow, I know what I'm doing is hurtful and I want the craziness to stop. I guess reading about infidelity I hope will someday give me the strength to do what's best for all involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

canuckprincess said:


> I'm afraid you only know 1/3 of "the real deal". Yes I am a former bs, but you already knew that since you seem to know me oh so well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, you keep saying you're a former bs - as if that's some kind of shield to protect you. But I'm not buying what you're selling. Could it be that the affair really is over, but you can't accept that? Hopefully, you're not some *bunny boiler*.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Yeah, you keep saying you're a former bs - as if that's some kind of shield to protect you. But I'm not buying what you're selling. Could it be that the affair really is over, but you can't accept that? Hopefully, you're not some *bunny boiler*.


Not that I need to convince you but I will say this, I'm not a bunny boiler. Nor am I using my past as a shield.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I checked that site out and what a joke...one poll was something about how attractive the OM/OW is...and of course all these OW are saying yes I am so much better than the wife...

Someone even quoted a statistic about how the AP is usually not as attractive and someone responded that they did not buy that because it was probably the wives that responded to that poll.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG...just read another thread where poll was what is the craziest thing you did with your AP...and one woman wrote well his wife was out of the house and he was home with the kids so I snuck over and we had sex with his kids upstairs...

Wow what a gem of a lady.....

But of course her married man I am sure was suffering in his marriage so she is there to help him...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

canuckprincess said:


> I come here and post for several reasons, first off I was a bs. So I do struggle with being the ow, I know what I'm doing is hurtful and I want the craziness to stop. I guess reading about infidelity I hope will someday give me the strength to do what's best for all involved.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is preposterous. The 'craziness,' as you put it, is of your own making. I assume you have two legs that are not shackled. I assume that you are not in prison. Free will and all that. You can stop doing what you're doing Right. This. Very. Minute. No excuses. None.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

highwood said:


> OMG...just read another thread where poll was what is the craziest thing you did with your AP...and one woman wrote well his wife was out of the house and he was home with the kids so I snuck over and we had sex with his kids upstairs...
> 
> Wow what a gem of a lady.....
> 
> But of course her married man I am sure was suffering in his marriage so she is there to help him...


:iagree:

It's absolutely sick. The place has descended to DC Cheater forum status. Sneaking over to the house to have sex while the scumbag man's kids are upstairs is despicable.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe as a society we shouldn't believe everything we read on the net.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

canuckprincess said:


> Maybe as a society we shouldn't believe everything we read on the net.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So are you saying that what we read from OW on LS isn't true?

Also when you bring up being a BS, I always wonder why. By your own account, you said that you really didn't care that he cheated on you because you never liked your exH. So when you say you're a BS, what is that supposed to do, exactly? Clearly being a BS didn't stop you from stooping to a horribly disgusting, low level did it? 

Keep reading, I hope one day you'll have enough heart to realize the disaster you're helping create for not only the BS but their family and your own self. I think you're seven years in? Wow, what a life.

As for the OP-- yeah, that entire side of the forum is just awful. Aside from the insight of former OW, I cringe reading it. One person goes to "her" MM's kids plays, goes to the park with them, is pretty much trying to be their second mom. It's awful. BUT, it is also interesting to get into the mind of someone like that since I know (yes, know) that I will never understand or put myself in such a position. It's also interesting to read the justifications, and hear them talk about the BS/MP's relationship or just the BS as if they for sure know.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I checked that place out a few months ago and didn't like it. 

One story I remember was an OW posting that her long term AP kept promising to leave his wife and move in with her and of course she was putting pressure on him and giving him ultimatums. Finally, he did it! He left his wife and moved in! I think he lasted like two days and went back to his wife, lol, Then the OW starting posting that she didn't want him anyway because he was a weak man, haha. Um, no he really didn't love you after all, just liked the little side action. Is she pathetic or what?


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I checked that place out a few months ago and didn't like it.
> 
> One story I remember was an OW posting that her long term AP kept promising to leave his wife and move in with her and of course she was putting pressure on him and giving him ultimatums. Finally, he did it! He left his wife and moved in! I think he lasted like two days and went back to his wife, lol, Then the OW starting posting that she didn't want him anyway because he was a weak man, haha. Um, no he really didn't love you after all, just liked the little side action. Is she pathetic or what?


So do you seriously think that he loved his wife? Sounds like the only person he loves is himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

hellosp said:


> So are you saying that what we read from OW on LS isn't true?
> 
> Also when you bring up being a BS, I always wonder why. By your own account, you said that you really didn't care that he cheated on you because you never liked your exH. So when you say you're a BS, what is that supposed to do, exactly? Clearly being a BS didn't stop you from stooping to a horribly disgusting, low level did it?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that ow's are lying, I'm saying in general people need to stop being so niave. I can't speak for other, but I don't lie, I have no reason to lie. As for you thinking I'm horrible, you are certainly allowed your own opinion. I'm horrible because I'm in love with a married man, well does that make his bs horrible because she still loves him and has know of our relationship for almost 2 years. I certainly don't think that's the case but if I had your narrow minded thinking then that would be the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

canuckprincess said:


> I'm horrible because I'm in live with a married man, well does that make his bs horrible because she still loves him and has know of our relationship for almost 2 years.[/size]


Completely false, total rationalization, undestandabily. Out of touch with reality.
You are not horrible for being in love with anyone else but to act upon those feelings, becasue you sh1t on normal boundaires any decent person know.
You are horrible because you are the OW, won't stop, don't regret it, still have the nerve to scrutiny this man legit wife motivations and feelings with absolutly no empathy...
The fact you put yourself at the same level of this woman at any capacity says it all. She's behaving within a moral compass while you are not.

Futile to argue with a determined, unrepetant cheater.


----------



## canuckprincess (Mar 22, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Completely false, total rationalization, undestandabily. Out of touch with reality.
> You are not horrible for being in love with anyone else but to act upon those feelings, becasue you sh1t on normal boundaires any decent person know.
> You are horrible because you are the OW, won't stop, don't regret it, still have the nerve to scrutiny this man legit wife motivations and feelings with absolutly no empathy...
> The fact you put yourself at the same level of this woman at any capacity says it all. She's behaving within a moral compass while you are not.
> ...


Again you are certainly entitled to your opinion no matter how closed minded it may be. Btw I'm not a cheater! Again like I said you are welcome to your own opinion. You do however realize that the world is not black and white, there's a huge gray area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

canuckprincess said:


> I'm not saying that ow's are lying, I'm saying in general people need to stop being so niave. I can't speak for other, but I don't lie, I have no reason to lie. As for you thinking I'm horrible, you are certainly allowed your own opinion. I'm horrible because I'm in love with a married man, well does that make his bs horrible because she still loves him and has know of our relationship for almost 2 years. I certainly don't think that's the case but if I had your narrow minded thinking then that would be the case.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't call you horrible, I'm saying what you are doing-- your actions, are horrible.

Your being in love with a MARRIED MAN and having an affair (which by the way IS completely horrible) is in no way comparable to her loving her husband, regardless of if she knows or not. 

And keep calling me narrow minded. When it comes to affairs, I will forever be narrow minded because I think they are very wrong. 

But whatever makes YOU happy, because as we all know, WS and OW are selfish in affairs and it's all about what they want, who cares if it completely destroys someone, or their kids... as long as you two are happy


----------



## mpadilla88 (Sep 21, 2016)

I was a member of that forum for a short while, but then got banned due to "emotional extortion". I was only ranting, if people didn't want to respond they didn't have to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

mpadilla88 said:


> I was a member of that forum for a short while, but then got banned due to "emotional extortion". I was only ranting, if people didn't want to respond they didn't have to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are morons over there. Just out of curiosity, what did you say?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

mpadilla88 said:


> I was a member of that forum for a short while, but then got banned due to "emotional extortion". I was only ranting, if people didn't want to respond they didn't have to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Posting in a 2 year old thread will get you banned here. 


(Just kidding).


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> They are morons over there. Just out of curiosity, what did you say?


True.....but it's still one of the best places to get a glimpse into the mindset of an ACTIVELY cheating WS or AP.

SI, for all its faults, does NOT allow active cheaters who are not at least making an attempt to end the A post in their Wayward section.

So.....posters there, while often still deluded about what they have done, are trying to deal with the fallout of A's that are already over or just ended/got caught.

LS allows you to see inside the thought process of an active cheater with no intention of coming clean or even ending the A ( regardless of how often they spout they are done for good 'this time').

Personally.....I think every BS should go look at the WS/AP section of LS to get a clue about what exactly is going on in their WS's head.....and what was going on BEFORE they got busted.

I think if more BS's did that, there would be far more of them considering the D route in order to save themselves and their dignity.

Reading that section has taught me one thing.......cheaters are ALL incredibly selfish, emotionally erratic, illogical, and deluded......they truly are nightmares for people, based on their thoughts and words.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I read that board every now and then.

The little power hungry moderator - who takes himself WAY too seriously - is as ban-happy as it gets. He reminds me of a little troll stamping his foot and spinning around when he loses his little temper. Ahhh, *such* self importance for such an unimportant little man. :laugh:

And yes, the OW/OM section is pretty pathetic. You can actually smell the desperation from some of those women from here. If it weren't so pitifully sad, I'd laugh. Meh, what the hell....I'll laugh anyway.


----------

